# How can I toughen up paw pads?



## Winni (Apr 20, 2011)

My GSD has to do his AD (Endurance test) soon. I've been told not to let him run on tar roads or dirt roads as this could make his pads sore.

How can I toughen them up? If I start gradually will the pads build something like callouses on humans? He walks at least an hour on tar roads daily, but that's a slow pace.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Given that this is an over 12 mile bike ride, wouldn't you want to be conditioning the dog while you ride a bike at the appropriate speed on the surface the test is to be conducted on? Walking an hr a day isn't going to do much for conditioning when it comes time for a trot for over 12 miles......


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I use Mushers Secret and my vet suggested I try a teabag on their paws. A wet teabag after I make my cup of tea (not before ). I'm not sure what it has in it or why it worked but it did help.


----------



## Winni (Apr 20, 2011)

The hour walk is just for fun. We have been training with the bike on a grass athletic track up till now


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

How long have you been training and what mile are you up to right now? I'd get him working on the road if you want to toughen up his pads.

I'd start by doing a mile for a week (every day) and then each week up a mile as long as he's not showing any problems. If he is showing any problems on the extra mile that week, back off to where he was doing ok for another week and then readd the mile. That's how I train mine and never had a problem. Just make sure the roads aren't too hot.


----------

